# Hi vis for hacking home



## RobinHood (17 November 2011)

I feel really vulnerable hacking back along the roads at the end of the day in dark clothes on a bay horse. 

I've been on the lookout for a tabard that folds up small enough to go in my pocket but I haven't found anything. Now I'm wondering if I could wear a tabard or maybe a sam brown belt under my jacket (obviously I'd make sure it doesn't show) and then I could put it on the outside to hack home.

Anyone come up with a solution?


----------



## Tharg (18 November 2011)

You could have a hat cover/band or those velcro yokes that you attach to parts of the bridle.


----------



## Judgemental (18 November 2011)

RobinHood said:



			I feel really vulnerable hacking back along the roads at the end of the day in dark clothes on a bay horse. 

I've been on the lookout for a tabard that folds up small enough to go in my pocket but I haven't found anything. Now I'm wondering if I could wear a tabard or maybe a sam brown belt under my jacket (obviously I'd make sure it doesn't show) and then I could put it on the outside to hack home.

Anyone come up with a solution?
		
Click to expand...

RobinHood, here's a tried an tested option. Go to a good builder's merchants and obtain a lightweight High Viz vest - sleeveless. 

Cost about a £5.00 or less.

Obtain a leather sandwichbox holder and you will find that a lightweight high viz vest, folds up very neatly and fits exactly in the holder.

The success is in the folding on a flat surface, so don't take it out put it on and then have to take it off and think you are going to get it back in the box whilst on the horse. 

That way you are not having to wear extra kit whilst hunting/riding, or fiddling around with arm bands (which are also quite effective) or taking your hat off to wrap a high viz band around it etc.

Having said that, the vest will fit reasonably in a large inside well made hunting coat pocket, again the essence is in the folding.


----------



## RobinHood (18 November 2011)

Ah, see now I do have a leather sandwich box, but all my saddles lack the necessary D-rings needed to attach it.

Lucky for me my sister is currently studying at saddlery college so as soon as she learns how to attach D-rings I'll be away!


----------



## Judgemental (18 November 2011)

RobinHood said:



			Ah, see now I do have a leather sandwich box, but all my saddles lack the necessary D-rings needed to attach it.

Lucky for me my sister is currently studying at saddlery college so as soon as she learns how to attach D-rings I'll be away!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the ideal situation is to have the D's on your saddle, but as I say it will fit fairly comfortably in an inside coat pocket.

Whilst it's not rocket science, the folding is important. 

Lay it out flat and match either side to the middle, then fold in half, right to left, then bringing the whole vest to an exact square. Then fold in half again and you will see it's the exact size of a sandwich holder when completely folded over again.

Have a look at the top left vest on http://www.viz-life.com/catalog.html


----------



## VGM (18 November 2011)

the polite ones are very light and would fold into a pocket or sit tidily under your hunt coat what about one of the sash type things cyclists wear that would fit in your pocket i should think


----------



## tootsietoo (18 November 2011)

again, judgemental speaks sense.  I ride in a hi viz vest "borrowed" from a building site and it is very light and thin.  I'm would fit easily in my inside hunt coat pocket.  What a good idea, I'll take it out with me next time I am planning to stay out til the end of the day.

I have also "borrowed" a big thick high viz builders coat.  I look like I'm off to work on the motorways, but it is very warm, waterproof and bright!


----------



## Judgemental (18 November 2011)

tootsietoo said:



			again, judgemental speaks sense.  I ride in a hi viz vest "borrowed" from a building site and it is very light and thin.  I'm would fit easily in my inside hunt coat pocket.  What a good idea, I'll take it out with me next time I am planning to stay out til the end of the day.

I have also "borrowed" a big thick high viz builders coat.  I look like I'm off to work on the motorways, but it is very warm, waterproof and bright!
		
Click to expand...

tootsietoo, we have agreed twice, in one week too. 

The vest with velcro fastning is so much more reliable than armbands and tape type high viz. They have a habit of being ripped off close to branches etc.

I have one the jackets you describe, which I believe are called Bomber Jackets, does yours have the large rear pocket at the lower back?

The other thing about all this high viz gear, motorists have a much better 'attitude' to one on a horse in high viz - somebody in the pub said to me recently, "I see your lot are making an effort to be seen on their horses - 'bout time too", was the comment.

As a result, I believe there is reciprocol slowing down and consideration.


----------



## CrazyMare (18 November 2011)

This is a thought I had recently, when waiting for an ambulance to arrive to the hunting field - if we had needed the Air Ambulence, then they would have struggled to find us. 

My Dad's school friend is an Air Ambulance pilot, and I have been told so many times about the difficulties in finding riders. I am very good at hacking out hi viz-ed from head to toe, including one of the builers jackets - very warm!!!

I have now asked for a saddle bag for Christmas, and will be packing it with a basic first aid kid - vinyl gloves, pocket mask, and hi viz.


----------



## Hunters (18 November 2011)

These sound like a good idea, and although recently I have been at odds with Judgemental, I find on this topic I concur.


----------



## JenHunt (18 November 2011)

since being a kid I have packed a hi-vis vest into a hunt coat or sandwich tin... The one I have is about a million years old and is made of yellow mesh with reflective strips attached. Never seen one like it before or since, but it folds up really small!


----------



## monkeybum13 (18 November 2011)

JenHunt said:



			since being a kid I have packed a hi-vis vest into a hunt coat or sandwich tin... The one I have is about a million years old and is made of yellow mesh with reflective strips attached. Never seen one like it before or since, but it folds up really small!
		
Click to expand...

They occasionally crop up on ebay.
I have a few mesh ones and they would fold up very, very small!


----------



## Orangehorse (18 November 2011)

Leg bands for the horse would be really useful too, you can get thin ones that scrunch up very small, or you could even lie them flat under the girth straps.


----------



## Judgemental (19 November 2011)

Speaking from experience, the vest of any type is the best option, because one does not want to be dismounting and having to fiddle about with wet muddy horses legs etc and tapes.

Furthermore, if it's raining you don't want to hack home having dismounted and then remount onto a wet saddle. In the alternative taking your hat off at that time of the day, to wrap a high viz tape around it is not a good idea, the head get's cold and if it's raining it gets wet and a) trying to do it mounted is not particularly safe and b) getting off is not easy fumbling with hat, tape and holding reins etc is not easy.

If it is really dusk you probably might not be able to see too well as to what you are doing in any event.

My advice stay on the horse and simply put the vest on, also make sure you are on a horse that does not mind your so doing that whilst in the saddle, although after a good day's hunting most horses stand like a rock, well most.

So if in doubt, get off and put the vest on, but don't let that saddle get wet, hacking home on a wet saddle takes the 'gilt off the gingerbread' of a really good day.


----------



## Ella19 (19 November 2011)

I ask the master very nicely at the start of the season if I may put my tabbard in their lorry at the start of the meet and then collect it at the end. Only pitfall is you have to stay to the end to collect the tabbard!


----------



## RobinHood (19 November 2011)

It's not just hacking home when I may need the tabard. A few weeks ago I was behind a horse that stumbled in a rabbit hole and dislodged it's rider. The horse high tailed it off across the farmland, with my companion and I in pursuit, a fairly common situation out hunting. Well the horse found a gap in a fence and got onto a track that led to a farm. It cantered across the yard and out onto the road. At the end of the road it joined the A24 southbound.

My companion and I trotted 2 miles down the A24 before we found the horse which had turned into a farm drive. As someone who never rides on the road without ample amounts of high vis it really made me think about carrying some out hunting just in case.


----------



## CrazyMare (19 November 2011)

Ditto Robin Hood - I ended up hacking 4 miles home, with an extra pony after scooping up and shipping off to hospital the fallen jockey. Felt a bit vulnerable with an extra pony and no hi viz in my navy jacket!


----------



## Herts05 (19 November 2011)

If you get a tabard (and its not too long), then why not simply put it on under your jacket and then just slip it over the jacket when you hack home?
I've got one which goes over my head and fastens with velcro at each side. I can't remember the maker's name, but I got it from the Mark Davies stand at Burghley one year. If you can get hold of one that fastens in the same way you should be able to do this without taking your jacket off


----------



## Tharg (20 November 2011)

I feel, it would be better PR for hunts if people were allowed and encouraged to wear hi viz (hat bands and what have you) while they are hunting.

  In this instance safety and PR over ride tradition.


----------



## Judgemental (20 November 2011)

Herts05 said:



			If you get a tabard (and its not too long), then why not simply put it on under your jacket and then just slip it over the jacket when you hack home?
I've got one which goes over my head and fastens with velcro at each side. I can't remember the maker's name, but I got it from the Mark Davies stand at Burghley one year. If you can get hold of one that fastens in the same way you should be able to do this without taking your jacket off
		
Click to expand...

Herts05 again I speak from very recent experience, just about all this High Viz gear can be bought fairly inexpensively at any good builders merchants.

In fact I believe Jewsons have the Bomber Jackets which are super warm, quilted lining, zipped pockets, including a little zipped mobile pocket tucked into the main central zip, at a reduced price, currently £19.95 plus VAT but all the DIY outlets, Wicks, B & Q etc have the necessary and at very modest prices too.

I am not suggesting these are worn out hunting but as I have already posted Jewsons vest properly folded fit in a sandwich box carry on the side of one's saddle.

Tharg is making an interesting and what I guess would be a controversial point. However I am not venturing into that area of discussion. 

The problem that has to be surmounted and that is 'self-consciousness'. It's a real problem for some hunting, riding and/or horsy people to actually go into builder&#8217;s merchants and buy this kit, let alone wear it.

I have had a neighbour suggest it would be expensive from that type of source, it&#8217;s not, it's the cheapest place to buy High Viz.

Folk need to stop worrying about what they look like and/or what others who ride may think. 

Just be seen, safe and secure.

Wearing a high viz jacket or vest on a horse has a very profound effect on motorists.  

Generally the prescribed and 'accepted' kit for riding generally, is from a bygone age, when cars were not even invented.


----------



## Spudlet (20 November 2011)

You can get bright flashing LED lights on clip-type things for a few pounds that are very easily seen and would attach anywhere - you could even make a little hole in the back of a hi-viz vest to hook it into. From a driver's point of view this would make you even more visible. In fact there are lots of varying designs for this kind of thing as dog owners attach them to dogs so we don't lose them in the dark.

I got my hi-viz from Tescos for all of about £2. It would be perfect for your purposes as it is very light, folds to nothing, but is roomy enough to go over my coat. It was being sold with all the car stuff.

ETA Again speaking as a driver I have to say I would be furious to meet a  rider in traditional hunting gear hacking home on the roads at dusk with no hi-viz - at the risk you were placing your horse, me and yourself at (in that order of priority).


----------



## RobinHood (20 November 2011)

Ella19 said:



			I ask the master very nicely at the start of the season if I may put my tabbard in their lorry at the start of the meet and then collect it at the end. Only pitfall is you have to stay to the end to collect the tabbard!
		
Click to expand...

When I said hacking home I actually mean hacking back to the lorry, and in this area it's usually all roadwork.


----------



## Judgemental (20 November 2011)

Spudlet said:



			ETA Again speaking as a driver I have to say I would be furious to meet a  rider in traditional hunting gear hacking home on the roads at dusk with no hi-viz - at the risk you were placing your horse, me and yourself at (in that order of priority).
		
Click to expand...

Spudlet I quite agree and a significant number on horses are their own worst enemies when it comes to other road users.

All these slogans, such as STOPPY MARE or DOES MY BUM LOOK BIG IN THIS are all very well and amusing in the yard or schooling etc, i.e. amongst like-minded, kindred spirits, but not on the public road.

When those who sport these slogans realise that a) the majority of motorists simply and genuinely do not understand or get the joke and b) that it causes the same motorists not to take those on horses seriously, then perhaps the issues over horse, riders etc of any equestrian discipline on the public highway, will be considered with greater _gravitas_.


----------



## Hunters (20 November 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Spudlet I quite agree and a significant number on horses are their own worst enemies when it comes to other road users.

All these slogans, such as STOPPY MARE or DOES MY BUM LOOK BIG IN THIS are all very well and amusing in the yard or schooling etc, i.e. amongst like-minded, kindred spirits, but not on the public road.

When those who sport these slogans realise that a) the majority of motorists simply and genuinely do not understand or get the joke and b) that it causes the same motorists not to take those on horses seriously, then perhaps the issues over horse, riders etc of any equestrian discipline on the public highway, will be considered with greater _gravitas_.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on this one...


----------



## JanetGeorge (20 November 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Just be seen, safe and secure.

Wearing a high viz jacket or vest on a horse has a very profound effect on motorists.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, ditto, ditto!!  And not JUST when hunting - or coming home from hunting!  

We have a trekking centre a mile down the road!  And I pass them almost every day when going to check on my youngsters who are on rented grazing further down the road.  The LEAD rider usually wears hi viz - but the bloody idiots don't seem to realise if they're are 4 riders - nose-to-tail - the back riders block the hi viz.

So today was HEAVY fog - and at 3.15 I nearly ran up the arse of the back horse despite having headlights on!  The fog was SO bad that none of mine hacked out - and we only have 50 yards roadwork before getting into woodland!  NONE of my riders hack out without hi viz - even in GOOD visibility!  If WE don't care, why should car drivers??


----------



## Rosie Round The Hills (20 November 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			Ditto, ditto, ditto!!  And not JUST when hunting - or coming home from hunting!  

We have a trekking centre a mile down the road!  And I pass them almost every day when going to check on my youngsters who are on rented grazing further down the road.  The LEAD rider usually wears hi viz - but the bloody idiots don't seem to realise if they're are 4 riders - nose-to-tail - the back riders block the hi viz.

So today was HEAVY fog - and at 3.15 I nearly ran up the arse of the back horse despite having headlights on!  The fog was SO bad that none of mine hacked out - and we only have 50 yards roadwork before getting into woodland!  NONE of my riders hack out without hi viz - even in GOOD visibility!  If WE don't care, why should car drivers??
		
Click to expand...

Agreed 110%.  Do 'phone in a complaint to aforementioned trekking centre.  Most people sound off about them, but don't do anything about it.  I feel sure that you JG are not in this category.


----------



## JanetGeorge (20 November 2011)

JackyandRosie said:



			Agreed 110%.  Do 'phone in a complaint to aforementioned trekking centre.  Most people sound off about them, but don't do anything about it.  I feel sure that you JG are not in this category. 

Click to expand...

I DID slow RIGHT down in passing - and screamed: "Get some more bloody hi viz - you're invisible 30 yards away!" at the lead rider/staff member.  They'll know it's me - and no doubt think I was being a bitch - but I don't care!  Poor bloody novices they take out deserve more protection (although most of them are SO bloody novice they shouldn't be riding on a road anyway!)

They ARE BHS Approved (God only knows how!) and BHS WILL be getting a call in the morning!


----------



## Orangehorse (20 November 2011)

If you stop and say "I nearly ran into the back of you as you are invisible" it is quite likely you will get a rude answer about driving too fast.  But the riders can see perfectly well as they are only walking and their eyes hae adjusted to the conditions.  I nearly ran into the back of an expensive dressage horse one morning in conditions similar to today and it was only because I was driving so slowly that I was able to see her and stop in time.

I think wearing Hi Vis is merely being polite to other road users.  Horses take up a lot of room, the roads are busy and we all have to co-exist.  I have thought for years that anyone riding back from a hunt should have some sort of high viz wear tucked away to put on to protect their horse and motorists who wouldn't be expecting to see horses on the road in the late afternoon.


----------



## Vetwrap (22 November 2011)

http://www.redoakdirect.com/acatalog/High_Visibility_Jackets.html

Great source of cheap hi viz...


----------



## Kat (22 November 2011)

I have a long sleeved windproof and breathable hi-viz jacket that folds up into a tiny little bag smaller than my fist. To give you and idea of size the bag is probably big enough to fit two golf balls in but nothing else, or two standard mars bars. It would easily go in a not very big pocket, and weighs very little. The bag also has an elasticated loop that can be used to attach it to things. 

It is designed for cycling and I bought it for about £5 from either aldi or lidl. Have a look in any shops that sell cycling gear they will have hi-viz stuff that is light weight and easy to carry.

The fact it is long sleeved means that your arm signals will be seen.


----------



## Kat (22 November 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Spudlet I quite agree and a significant number on horses are their own worst enemies when it comes to other road users.

All these slogans, such as STOPPY MARE or DOES MY BUM LOOK BIG IN THIS are all very well and amusing in the yard or schooling etc, i.e. amongst like-minded, kindred spirits, but not on the public road.

When those who sport these slogans realise that a) the majority of motorists simply and genuinely do not understand or get the joke and b) that it causes the same motorists not to take those on horses seriously, then perhaps the issues over horse, riders etc of any equestrian discipline on the public highway, will be considered with greater _gravitas_.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this 100% and I'm not sure about the "Polite" range either, I think it risks upsetting and/or alienating motorists so I just wear plain hi-viz with reflective strips. The only wording I would consider is "Pass Wide and Slow" or "Horse".


----------



## Clava (22 November 2011)

I wear an hi-viz waistcoat under my hunt coat (it can't be seen!) and then can put it over my coat on the way home.


----------



## Judgemental (22 November 2011)

The old adage, 'the proof of the pudding is in the eating' was brought home to me yesterday.

Bearing in mind I have gone 'hog wild' on high viz and anybody associated with our yard has to wear a high viz jacket or vest at all times.

The jackets are the most popular because they are very warm.

Bumped into an acquaintance and the conversation went along the following lines;

"All your people in their high viz yellow jackets are setting the countryside alight".

"Yes" I said, "hope it is a welcome improvement". 

"Well yes" was the reply, "now I know". "oh?" I said.

"Yes well I was coming back from ........... and I thought it was a police vehicle inspection check point, I don't mind admitting it brought me out in a cold sweat, especially in such a rural spot. With those jackets and riding hats _(bearing in mind everybody was on their feet at the time putting horses into fields - well into dusk)_, I thought from a distance they were police officers".   

That made my day


----------



## wilsha (22 November 2011)

musto do one that folds up into a bag that is small enough to fit in your pocket, think rideaway do them  but in our pc riding and road saftery we got told a hat band or arm bands etc


----------



## loopyloop (25 November 2011)

KristmasKatt said:



			I have a long sleeved windproof and breathable hi-viz jacket that folds up into a tiny little bag smaller than my fist. To give you and idea of size the bag is probably big enough to fit two golf balls in but nothing else, or two standard mars bars. It would easily go in a not very big pocket, and weighs very little. The bag also has an elasticated loop that can be used to attach it to things. 

It is designed for cycling and I bought it for about £5 from either aldi or lidl. Have a look in any shops that sell cycling gear they will have hi-viz stuff that is light weight and easy to carry.

The fact it is long sleeved means that your arm signals will be seen.
		
Click to expand...

I was just going to suggest one of these! I got mine from Aldi, it's fantastic and just stashes in a pocket!


----------



## fruity (6 December 2011)

Another vote for the POLITE tabard,i hunted the other weekend and used my one to hack back to the meet,it was a good 4 miles. Had to conquer major roads and it certainly slowed the traffic down no end.


----------



## Herne (22 December 2011)

These are excellent:

http://www.naylors.com/horze-high-visability-vest-with-led

Ignore the colour of the image on the site, which looks rather an odd shade of green, they are standard high vis yellow and the flashing red LEDs really stand out.

They are adjustable and easy to put on over the top of full hunting gear, too.


----------

